# Newbie visit to Firing Line in Port Richey, FL



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I went over a few weeks ago with my wife. We rented a Glock 19, eyes & ears, and picked up 100 rnds to share. $60 for 1 hour of range time for two plus everything above (although the ammo lasted no more than 15 minutes). They had a special going on for .40-cal ammo at $20 for 100, and had I known that when I picked out the rental I would have tried out their rental G23.

Good folks over there, very patient with the newbs. I wish there were a range closer to me, because Firing Line was about a 40-minute drive.


----------

